# 181- posts and 2 months... Soooo coool



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Today is our 2 months anniversary. As I said 181 topics, 350 subscribed users and 2308 posts. Lets keep it going. Keep those posts coming ladies. Loving the topics. Lots of very artistic people here. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

WhooooHooooo!!! A totally great category of wonderful, talented spinners, weavers and dyers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

This now the first place I visit at KP, ????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> This now the first place I visit at KP, ????


Me, too.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> This now the first place I visit at KP, ????


Oh no don't say that. They may make me take down the topic. lol lol Just kidding... Glad every one id having fun. :sm24:


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Anxiously check this topic daily! Keep the pictures and info coming!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> This now the first place I visit at KP, ????


Me too


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Me too. I love this section!!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Schaffer rigid heddle and would like to make some simple placemats. Anyone have a pattern for these. Want to make at least four. Thank you ! Willie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm so happy you started this! There aren't many resources like this for weavers, new and experienced alike.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I love this soo much, I've un-subscribed most of the other topics!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Enjoy this section very much. Thank you again for starting it.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm enjoying this section very much.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Today is our 2 months anniversary. As I said 181 topics, 350 subscribed users and 2308 posts. Lets keep it going. Keep those posts coming ladies. Loving the topics. Lots of very artistic people here. Have fun!!!!


Absolutely love this section. Thank you for all your interesting and fun posts.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Williesied said:


> I have a Schaffer rigid heddle and would like to make some simple placemats. Anyone have a pattern for these. Want to make at least four. Thank you ! Willie


What size is your RH? Plain Jane (tabby)weaving would be great for placemats and you need lots o Cotton easy to care for and washable. What size heddle do you have? Then it is just the size you want. Do you have placemats you can measure. Usually you add 10% to the width of what you need for take in. Plus 18 inches to 30 inches in length for waste plus a bit more between your mats for cutting.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

I saw that wordancer looks for this section first....I am the opposite, I get through everything else first and this is my "dessert" and savor the topics. Same idea and I just love this section.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I do this section and machine knitting. Several checks a day, I guess I am addicted. :sm09:


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I love this section of KP, it's where people get as excited as me about what we do!! Thank you for creating this space for all of us to share!!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I check this section first, then if I run out of time, I haven't missed the most important.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Love it, love it, love it!


----------

